

Ask HN: Raspberry Pi or Parallela Clusters use cases for normal people? - jason_slack

I&#x27;ve been having an itch to scratch on building a Raspberry Pi or Parallela cluster. I can&#x27;t however figure out a use case to achieve.<p>Perhaps I could:<p>- use it to scale images to various sizes<p>- use it to encode movies to various formats for HTML5 compatibility (mp4, webm, ogv, etc)<p>For normal people (I am a c++ developer though) what are some other things that I could accomplish? OpenCL tasks? Ideas?
======
lovelearning
Face recognition using OpenCV.

On a single RPi, it's a hog, requiring all kinds of pipeline optimizations to
get results in reasonable time. Combining concepts like SIFT with face
recognition is impossibly slow. A cluster sounds like exactly the kind of
thing that would help.

Since the examples you've given are already related to image/video processing
and since OpenCV is C++, you may find it a good fit. Put a camera on your
doorstep, install your cluster, let it recognize your family members, and
charm them with a welcome :)

~~~
jason_slack
Interesting! I could put a large display in my window and as they show up
display custom info for them :-)

------
ChrisGranger
I was really hoping to see BOINC projects that would take advantage of the
Parallella's Epiphany coprocessor, but that hasn't materialized yet.

~~~
jason_slack
This seems interesting.

